# Sticky droppings



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I have a small problem with our latest cockatiel Aria. She looks fine at first sight: playing, eating, exploring, having a blast really. 

But she had these poo stains all over herself this weekend. So we first thought some of the other pood on her. But later on we found out her entire bottom is soiled with a sticky green (bright) pooh wich doesn't come of easy. It's almost impossible to get clean and she really doesn't enjoy that. Does anybody has an idea on what it could be, the other birds don't have it so I wonder if she is sick. 

Thank you all in advance !


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Bright lime green poop is bad, but if it's a normal green than it is more normal, but sticky poop may need a vet visit. 
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/droppings.html


----------



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

Maybe I should clarify some more.

The colour is pea green, same colour as normal poop really. Only, it comes out in strings, which seem to be stuck on her behind. The strings are a couple of centimeters long.









It's sort of elastic, but when you squish it it becomes regular smeary poop. It's pretty hard to clean her behind of it. The white part comes out normally though.

She eats and plays and generally doesn't show any signs of disease.

We figure she doesn't drink enough. Could that be the reason, and if so, how can we get her to drink?


----------



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

Any more ideas?
I'm very worried...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

All im getting for stringy poop is change in their foods


----------



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

Well she's new at our place...
I've been calling around. The vet said it was either worms or changed diet.
The breeder she came from said it was normal, they all have it every now and then, stress related, and if there are no worms in the poop it should be fine in a couple of days.

Well there are no worms in it, and she does nibble on the food our other tiels have, so she might be going through the stress/new diet thing...

We've decided to wait with going to the vet until we notice sick behavior in her, or any of our other tiels, or if we spot worms in her poop.
In the meantime it's cleaning her bum every so often, as much as she dislikes it..


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Dehydration can cause poop like that. But another concern in looking at the poop is that there is no urine (water) and urates (white part) which is an indicator that there *could possibly* be a problem with kidney function.

By the looks of it it is not a parasite problem. If this were the case the poop would be a tannish color and very mucousy and stringy.

You might want to ask the vet to do a gram stain and do some bloodwork to find out what is going on.


----------



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

So it sort of went away after a few days, so we assumed it was due to a new food diet. However, a few days ago she started to smell terribly, really a sour horrible smell, and the big sticky muck was back.

So we took her too the vet, and of course, it was worms.
Well now comes the ordeal of giving all our birds the medicine the following 3 days, which i'm sure they won't like. At least 6 of them are tamed, but our semi wild one Liara is gonna be a pain in the toches to catch and feed the medicine 

At least they'll all be better soon!


----------



## mmdgreat (Oct 16, 2020)

Hi @Shotoetoe, I hope your tiel is safe and sound now. By chance can you tell the name of medicine vet gave her? I am facing same problem with my tiel (Sammy). Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tanvi.S (Dec 9, 2020)

mmdgreat said:


> Hi @Shotoetoe, I hope your tiel is safe and sound now. By chance can you tell the name of medicine vet gave her? I am facing same problem with my tiel (Sammy). Thanks in advance.


Yes my tiel is facing the same problem. Can anyone tell the name of the med please?


----------



## CoelusCrux (Feb 25, 2021)

Tanvi.S said:


> Yes my tiel is facing the same problem. Can anyone tell the name of the med please?


Best and safe medicine is Neem Leaves and stem. Keep the cage clean regularly (weekly) and provide neem leaves and stem in his/her cage with vitamins and calcium.


----------



## CoelusCrux (Feb 25, 2021)

mmdgreat said:


> Hi @Shotoetoe, I hope your tiel is safe and sound now. By chance can you tell the name of medicine vet gave her? I am facing same problem with my tiel (Sammy). Thanks in advance.


Bro Use Neem leaves and stem in his/her cage to eat.


----------



## MotherOfRaptors (1 mo ago)

Shotoetoe said:


> So it sort of went away after a few days, so we assumed it was due to a new food diet. However, a few days ago she started to smell terribly, really a sour horrible smell, and the big sticky muck was back.
> 
> So we took her too the vet, and of course, it was worms.
> Well now comes the ordeal of giving all our birds the medicine the following 3 days, which i'm sure they won't like. At least 6 of them are tamed, but our semi wild one Liara is gonna be a pain in the toches to catch and feed the medicine
> ...


Hello, I wonder about your cockatiel and how is she doing now. I have a juveniles and i am having the same problem, same poops and stickiness and I would love to know what medicine for worms your vet suggested. I kind of freaking out as my two mature cockatiels Loki & Momo passed away from a respiratory illness that even with antibiotics went really bad. So now seeing that this two little guys have sometimes is really concerning. Thanks in advance for the help you can provide.


----------

